# ipod bloqué allumé



## shot (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

je crois avoir tout  tenté pas mal de choses ...comme conseillé dans les différents échanges. Mais mon ipod classic 30go reste bloqué. Lors de la tentative de restauration via la dernière version installée d'itunes. il m'a été confirmé que celui-ci était corrompu...?? qu'ai-je bien p lui faire pour le corrompre ?
En attendant il est bel et bien bloqué ... quelqu'un parmi vous peut-il me venir en aide ou faut-il que je l'envoie en sav et dans ce cas à qui dois-je m'adresser ?
Merci de me faire profiter de votre expérience.
J.


----------



## monvilain (21 Avril 2010)

A vérifier: http://www.apple.com/fr/support/ipod/five_rs/classic/


----------



## shot (21 Avril 2010)

merci pour cette réponse mais j'ai déjà tenté tout ça et cela ne donne rien. L'ipo quand il est connecté à l'ordi reste allumé sans rien afficher et itunes nele repère même pas. Je pense que mon unique recours est de l'envoyer en sav mais à qui l'adresser. Quelqu'un le sait-il ?
merci
J


----------



## monvilain (22 Avril 2010)

Ou habites-tu?

Beaucoup de membres de ce forum pourront te donner des plans..

Sinon, une piste: http://www.apple.com/fr/buy/locator/


----------



## shot (24 Avril 2010)

Auch dans le Gers


----------

